# Comment s'adresser à Dieu - tu / vous



## Miguelillo 87

J'ai une question en espagnol quand on parle avec Dieu on le tutoie, et je me demande. Comment est-ce que les français font?
Par example:
Ah! Mon Dieu, si tu veut que je le fasse...
Ah! Mon dieu si vous voulez que je le fasse...

Laquelle option vous utiliser?

Merci beaucoup.

Corrigez mon français si vous voulez si'l vous plaît


----------



## la reine victoria

J'entends toujours "tu" quand je suis dans une église en France. 





LRV


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Miguelillo 87 said:


> J'ai une question en espagnol quand on parle avec Dieu on le tutoie, et je me demande. Comment est-ce que les français font?
> Par ex*e*mple:
> Ah ! Mon Dieu, si tu veu*x* que je le fasse...
> Ah ! Mon dieu si vous voulez que je le fasse...
> 
> *Q*uelle option utilise*z-vous* ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Corrigez mon français si vous voulez s*'*il vous plaît.


Il paraît qu'on peut tutoyer Dieu depuis Vatican II.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vatican II, Que-est ce ça?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Vatican II, Qu*'*est-ce *donc* ? _(ou : qu'est-ce que c'est que ça ?)_


Euh,  bonne question ! Je suis mal placée pour te répondre, je laisse Wiki le faire à ma place :


> Le *IIe concile œcuménique du Vatican *, plus couramment appelé Vatican II, est le XXIIe Concile œcuménique de l'Église catholique romaine ; il a été ouvert par le pape Jean XXIII en 1962 et clos sous le pontificat de Paul VI en 1965.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ceci est valable pour les catholiques.

Les protestants (et ce fut, justement, l'une de leurs particularités) ont tutoyé Dieu depuis l'origine.
Je ne sais pas ce que font les juifs et les musulmans.


----------



## Nunty

Je trouve toujours bizarre la liturgie catholique français, qui tutoie Dieu et vouvoie le prêtre...


----------



## Aoyama

On tutoie Dieu mais on vouvoie le Seigneur (normalement). On a aussi Seigneur-Dieu (dans les langues romanes) où on vouvoie aussi.
Les juifs (Juifs) tutoient Dieu, puisqu'il n'y a pas de vouvoiement en hébreu, c'est la même chose en arabe, donc probablement pas de vouvoiement pour les Musulmans.


----------



## Nunty

Dans nos breviaires et missels (traductions officielles du Vatican pour les pays francophones), c'est toujours "tu", soit Dieu, soit le Seigneur.


----------



## Lezert

peut-être faut-il faire comme pour les autres gens: lui parler comme il nous parle


----------



## Neige2211

Dans les institutions religieuses, on tutoie Dieu, voir la prière du "Notre père": Que TON nom... C'est une volonté de l'église pour nous rapprocher de Lui. mais il n'en a pas toujours été ainsi!!!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Neige2211 said:


> Dans les institutions religieuses, on tutoie Dieu, voir la prière du "Notre père": Que TON nom... C'est une volonté de l'église pour nous rapprocher de Lui. mais il n'en a pas toujours été ainsi!!!



Les deux versions de cette prière - comme des autres - existent. Vous trouverez donc aussi dans des missels plus anciens : "Que votre nom soit sanctifié..." La tradition a en effet changé.



> Je trouve toujours bizarre la liturgie catholique français, qui tutoie Dieu et vouvoie le prêtre...



C'est que le tutoiement ne marque pas nécessairement la proximité et la familiarité, comme c'est usuellement le cas. Il existe aussi un tutoiement de majesté, que le français a calqué du latin, et qui marque au contraire un très grand respect. Cette ambiguïté du "tu" en français possède un avantage pour ses défenseurs en liturgie : s'adresser à Dieu en disant "tu", ce serait à la fois marquer le très grand respect que peut exprimer un tutoiement de majesté, et aussi quand même faire entendre une proximité, la relation intime que les croyants ont avec lui et que la distance du "vous" ne saurait rendre...


----------



## Francois114

CABEZOTA said:


> C'est que le tutoiement ne marque pas nécessairement la proximité et la familiarité, comme c'est usuellement le cas. Il existe aussi un tutoiement de majesté, que le français a calqué du latin, et qui marque au contraire un très grand respect. Cette ambiguïté du "tu" en français possède un avantage pour ses défenseurs en liturgie : s'adresser à Dieu en disant "tu", ce serait à la fois marquer le très grand respect que peut exprimer un tutoiement de majesté, et aussi quand même faire entendre une proximité, la relation intime que les croyants ont avec lui et que la distance du "vous" ne saurait rendre...


Sauf le respect qu'on vous doit tous, cher Cabezota, je vous trouve un peu... jésuite, sur ce coup ! Est-ce que vous pouvez nous en dire plus ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Personnellement, je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question! Si le raisonnement semble jésuite - je suppose au sens le moins flatteur du terme, c'est-à-dire faiblard et pas de très bonne foi - du moins je ne le revendique pas. Mais il ne me semble pas si vaseux que cela...

Je reprenais simplement une double argumentation qui a prévalu lors du passage du "vous" au "tu" sous la férule de Jean XXIII... L'argument le plus important, me semble-t-il, était que la proximité de Dieu avec ses enfants est telle que, dans la relation de confiance absolue que lui témoignent les fidèles, l'emploi du "tu" serait plus approprié, tout vouvoiement signifiant nécessairement une distance dans le respect. Argument secondaire, le "tu" de majesté, qui existait dans l'Antiquité, combine précisément le respect et une forme de proximité. Je crois toutefois savoir que ces raisons ne semblent pas bonnes à tout le monde au sein de la communauté catholique, tant s'en faut. Vous pourrez le constater en vous reportant à cette page, qui ne brille pas précisément par son impartialité, mais a le mérite de traiter la question :

http://www.christ-roi.net/index.php/Tutoiement_de_Dieu 

Si la question de savoir si on doit dire "tu" ou "vous" à Dieu vous fatigue rien que d'y penser, si elle vous laisse de glace, ou si vous trouvez qu'elle ne mérite peut-être pas de longues controverses et que la religion catholique a sans doute des problèmes un peu plus importants à régler que celui des pronoms personnels (toutes opinions auxquelles je souscris pleinement), je me contente de reproduire cette vigoureuse conclusion de l'auteur qui vous dispensera de la lecture de tout son argumentaire :



> L'argument de l'inexistence du vouvoiement dans les langues anciennes est futile. L'argument d'un tutoiement dans un Notre Père en vieux français est invraisemblable. L'argument d'une subtilité oubliée du tutoiement tombe à plat.



Au moins, on ne l'accusera pas de mâcher ses mots. Tout est dit, Monsieur le Président!


----------



## Francois114

La messe est dite !
Sérieusement, et bien qu'assez loin de tout ça, en effet, je ne trouve pas la question ridicule ou oiseuse.

Il faut d'abord synthétiser, pour Miguelillo qui a posé la première question : les catholiques français disent "tu" à Dieu, depuis 1963 (concile Vatican 2). Avant, soit on parlait latin (pas de "vous") soit, en français, on disait "vous". Certains (une minorité) n'ont pas accepté et continuent de dire "vous".

Pour le reste, c'est logiquement à chacun, en son for intérieur, de décider, en la matière... (Dieu, s'il existe, est le seul être à qui on parle... en silence !)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nun-Translator said:


> Dans nos breviaires et missels (traductions officielles du Vatican pour les pays francophones), c'est toujours "tu", soit Dieu, soit le Seigneur.


Aussi dans les pays Hispanoparlants!!! On utilise le "tú" (tu) au lieu de "Usted" (vous) donc peut-être que cela soit pour le latin ou comme karin a dit, Grâce à le vatican II


----------



## Qcumber

Quand j'étais petit ... il y a très longtemps ... les Français disaient: "Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux, que Votre Nom ...". Il y a quinze jours, à un enterrement, le prêtre a dit: "Notre Père qui *est* au cieux, que Ton Nom ... " Voulait-il vraiment dire *est* ou s'est-t-il trompé en remplaçant *es* par est?


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> Quand j'étais petit ... il y a très longtemps ... les Français disaient: "Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux, que Votre Nom ...". Il y a quinze jours, à un enterrement, le prêtre a dit: "Notre Père qui *est* au cieux, que Ton Nom ... " Voulait-il vraiment dire *est* ou s'est-t-il trompé en remplaçant *es* par est?


Ma religion est faite : il s'est sûrement trompé.


----------



## Nunty

Qcumber said:


> Quand j'étais petit ... il y a très longtemps ... les Français disaient: "Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux, que Votre Nom ...". Il y a quinze jours, à un enterrement, le prêtre a dit: "Notre Père qui *est* au cieux, que Ton Nom ... " Voulait-il vraiment dire *est* ou s'est-t-il trompé en remplaçant *es* par est?



Oui, il s'est trompé.


----------



## Qcumber

Merci, Egueule & Nun-T., son erreur est peut-être due au fait que "es aux" a un hiatus.
Ce tutoiement de Dieu, qu'il soit protestant ou catholique, est choquant. Pour moi c'est un calque naïf du latin, du grec et de l'hébreu.


----------



## Cath.S.

Qcumber said:


> Merci, Egueule & Nun-T., son erreur est peut-être due au fait que "es aux" a un hiatus.
> Ce tutoiement de Dieu, qu'il soit protestant ou catholique, est choquant. Pour moi c'est un calque naïf du latin, du grec et de l'hébreu.


À la lumière de l'information apportée par Karine concernant Vatican II, je considère qu'il est tout à fait abusif de parler de calque, et de naïveté : 'Église catholique a mûrement pesé sa décision, puisqu'elle a abandonné l'ancien usage du vouvoiement.

Je trouve personnellement ce tutoiement beaucoup plus sain - je dois ajouter par manière de parenthèse que je n'apprécie pas vraiment la pratique du vouvoiement en général.


----------



## Aoyama

En tout cas, on sait que Jésus tutoyait Dieu (normal, il lui parlait araméen, qui, comme l'hébreu n'a pas de vouvoiement). _Eli, lama sabactani ? _(Eli [ (mon) Dieu, Seigneur], pourquoi m'as-tu abandonné ?), aurait-il dit ... Pas d'enregistrement convaincant cependant.


----------



## Nunty

En tant que "hébréophone" de naissance *et* moniale catholique, je me permets d'ajouter un ou deux mots ici.

D'abord, quand Jésus dit "Mon Dieu, mon Dieu pourquoi m’as-tu abandonné", il parle familièrement. Quand l'on veut parler formellement en araméen ou en hébreu, on utilise les formes verbales pour la troisième personne. Il   existe aussi beaucoup d'exemples bibliques, entre autres des personnes qui s’adressent aux rois avec un verbe à la troisème personne. Je ne dirai donc pas « L'opposition {tu Vs vous} n'existe pas dans les langues sémitiques. » comme dit notre collègue Qcumber.  
 
Après avoir beaucoup réfléchi (une démarche jamais sans risque !), le_ « tu » de majesté_ présenté par CABEZOTA en post 14 de ce fil me semble tout à fait propre à ce propos. Le roi  est mis à part de tous les autres habitants du royaume. Aussi Dieu est-il absolument singulier (toujours parlant de l’intérieur de l’Eglise catholique). 

Finalement, je me demande si l’Eglise (je parle évidemment en tant que catholique) n’a pas voulu éviter la confusion qui pourrait résulter d’une forme de verbe pouvant aussi être plurielle. Si l’on écrit « Vous êtes béni, Dieu : Père, Fils et Saint-Esprit ! » tout est clair. Mais si on le dit… ?

Juste quelques pensées d’une non-francophone.


----------



## Agnès E.

Dois-je vous rappeler à tous que ce forum est dit "Français Seulement", et qu'il porte comme sous-titre *Discussions portant sur la langue française, à rédiger exclusivement en français*... la discussion dérivant très nettement vers les autres langues, je vous remercie de bien vouloir modifier vos posts en fonction de la vocation affichée de ce forum (vous pourrez très certainement éviter les exemples dans les autres langues sans que la discussion y perde tout intérêt), et d'y rester !

Merci à tous.
Agnès
Modératrice


----------



## Qcumber

Très intéressant Non-Translator. Vous avez bien fait de donner ces précisions.


----------



## xav

Bon francophone, je n'ai jamais entendu parler en français d'un "tu" marquant un grand respect - peut-être cela existe-t-il en espagnol ? En ce qui concerne Dieu, c'est précisément  parce qu'Il est notre père et qu'en Jésus nous avons retrouvé cette relation filiale que nous pouvons le tutoyer, tout Créateur du ciel et de la terre qu'il est.

Pour l'anecdote, pendant des années (des décennies !) après Vatican II, j'ai entendu dans un village lorrain de mon enfance
_Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux, que ton nom soit sanctifié, que ton règne (etc.)_
Les habitudes sont longues à modifier, particulièrement dans ce domaine  : voir la persistance du langage dans toute liturgie (sauf protestante).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

xav said:


> Bon francophone, je n'ai jamais entendu parler en français d'un "tu" marquant un grand respect - peut-être cela existe-t-il en espagnol ? En ce qui concerne Dieu, c'est précisément parce qu'Il est notre père et qu'en Jésus nous avons retrouvé cette relation filiale que nous pouvons le tutoyer, tout Créateur du ciel et de la terre qu'il est.
> 
> Pour l'anecdote, pendant des années (des décennies !) après Vatican II, j'ai entendu dans un village lorrain de mon enfance
> _Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux, que ton nom soit sanctifié, que ton règne (etc.)_
> Les habitudes sont longues à modifier, particulièrement dans ce domaine : voir la persistance du langage dans toute liturgie (sauf protestante).


En Espagnol est très remarque le utilisation de "vous" pour le respect. On jamais utilise le "Tu" pour s'adreesse a un persone agêé ou avec qqn que nous voulons dirige avec respecte.

Je ne sais pas si dans les pays hispanoparlants, Après, on a dit "vous" à Dieu et, avant le Vatican II, on a changé à "tu", Mais comme je suis très jeune, peut-être que jamais je aurais ecouté l'utilisation de vous, Je pense que je dois le demande a mes grandparents!!!


----------



## CABEZOTA

xav said:


> Bon francophone, je n'ai jamais entendu parler en français d'un "tu" marquant un grand respect - peut-être cela existe-t-il en espagnol ? En ce qui concerne Dieu, c'est précisément  parce qu'Il est notre père et qu'en Jésus nous avons retrouvé cette relation filiale que nous pouvons le tutoyer, tout Créateur du ciel et de la terre qu'il est.



Le tutoiement de majesté n'est pas propre au français ni à l'espagnol, c'est un héritage du latin. Et oui, il existe, et signifiait tout autre chose que de la familiarité ou que le sentiment de grande proximité affective... Naturellement, faut-il préciser que si nous en comprenons toujours le sens, il n'est plus pour autant en usage. La prochaine fois que vous dînez chez l'ambassadrice, ne lui dites pas "J'adore tes Ferreros, ma vieille", avant d'ajouter avec un clin d'oeil et en lui claquant les fesses "ben quoi, tu connais pas le tutoiement de majesté?". Ca pourrait être mal interprété.


----------



## Qcumber

Le tutoiement de majesté, que je ne connaissais pas, ne serait-il pas un calque du latin? 
 Ô César, écoute tes soldats.

... et ne serait-il pas utilisé par des personnages importants, des prophètes, des pontifes, des hommes d'Église, c'est à dire des gens qui se placent au moins au même niveau sinon au-dessus de leur interlocuteur?


----------



## Cath.S.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il fournir une référence bibliographique concernant ce « tutoiement de majesté »  qui m'intrigue au plus haut point ?  
Le latin ignorant le vouvoiement, ce concept me semble _très _étrange.


----------



## itka

Exemple du Grévisse : 

"O mon souverain Roi ! Me voici tremblante et seule devant Toi !"
_(Racine, Esther, I, 4)

_Mon souverain Roi... on voit bien ici qu'il ne s'agit pas de familiarité.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'aurais dû citer ce à quoi je répondais. Je m'adressais plus spécifiquement à Cabezota, qui affirme que cette pratique vient du latin.
Note : si cette réplique que tu cites, Itka,  est dans la bouche d'Esther s'adressant à Assuérus, il est tout de même assez normal qu'elle le tutoie : c'est sa favorite.


----------



## CABEZOTA

egueule said:


> J'aurais dû citer ce à quoi je répondais. Je m'adressais plus spécifiquement à Cabezota, qui affirme que cette pratique vient du latin.



C'est pourtant bien du latin que nous vient la "_très_" étrange pratique du tutoiement de majesté... par soustraction, si vous voulez. Ce qu'invente le latin - pour qui le "tu", pendant très longtemps, n'est que la deuxième personne du singulier, quel que soit le cas, respect ou pas -, c'est le "nous" de majesté et, par suite, le "vous" de majesté.

Au moment ou les empereurs, se mettent à parler d'eux-même au pluriel, signifiant par là qu'ils représentent davantage que leur seule personne, naît le "nous" de majesté. A ce "nous" répondra, chez leur interlocuteurs, un "vous", ne désignant plus, pour la première fois, un pluriel réel : le vouvoiement est né.

Le "tu" de majesté en français renvoie précisément à la tradition latine antérieure de s'adresser aux grands en employant la deuxième personne du singulier : un "tu" qui n'exprime aucune familiarité, qui n'exclut pas le plus grand respect, un "tu" qu'on peut servir aux grands de ce monde...


----------



## Cath.S.

> par suite, le "vous" de majesté.


Le latin ne l'a jamais employé à ma connaissance.


----------



## Nunty

Ce soir j'ai parlé de ce "tutoiement de majesté" avec une journaliste française qui étudie l'arabe avec moi. Elle m'a dit qu'a plusieurs reprises dernièrement elle a entendu des italiens tutoyant le pape. Ça m'a choqué, je l'avoue, mais "Si on tutoie le bon Dieu, me disait-elle, pourquoi pas le pape?" Je n'avais pas de réponse...


----------

